
Splunk CEO tells tech sector to hire more women - kordless
http://www.channelnomics.com/channelnomics-us/news/2427716/splunk-ceo-tells-tech-sector-to-hire-more-women
======
tolkienfanatic
He even uses the word "discriminate", and yet behavior like this is encouraged
and celebrated.

